

Canada's leading Web 2.0 pioneers - roblewis
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/canadas-leading-web-2.0-pioneers

======
vaksel
I just can't take any list seriously, that has a twitter app in the top 10.

    
    
       #10 HootSuite, Vancouver - A Twitter toolbox that manages multiple Twitter profiles

~~~
gojomo
HootSuite is one of only 3 listed that I'd heard of (HootSuite, FreshBooks,
NowPublic), and I'd heard of it in a business context where people would pay
-- a technical team at a Major Company sharing responsibility for a support
Twitter account. So the dismissiveness is unwarranted.

~~~
vaksel
they may be fine as a stand alone business, but not as a top 10 business for
an entire country

~~~
paulgb
The list is supposed to be the top 20 web 2.0 businesses, not all businesses
or even all tech businesses.

~~~
vaksel
and would you say that those are the 20 top web 2.0 businesses for the entire
country? I just don't believe that.

~~~
paulgb
I'm not sure, I don't really follow web 2.0 stuff. The list does seem a bit
West-coast biased though. I can think of other Canadian tech and software
companies (Idée, for example) that are more interesting _to me_ than
HootSuite, but it's not my list.

------
spitfire
Some of those companies are absolute rubbish. Though voices.com looks very
cool. I browsed around and if I had a need for voice acting I'd go there.

ThoughtFarmer looked like a neat idea. Then I saw their demo and pricing.
$109/per seat, 100 seat minimum. For $4K I can buy an Xserve from apple that
does the same thing, better.

I can't wait for the second dotcom crash.

------
sunir
It's great to see the Internet on fire in Canada. Most people don't realize
that we have had some amazing Web companies come out of Canada, like Flickr
and iStockPhoto and StumbleUpon and ClubPenguin, and it looks like we'll have
a bunch more over the next few years. Congrats to all the winners!

Disclosure: I work at FreshBooks (and am very excited!)

~~~
JimmyL
Got an email? I've got a few questions about FreshBooks...

~~~
sunir
For sure! sunir splat freshbooks dot comm

------
chaosmachine
Ottawa is completely missing from the list.

~~~
elai
That's like saying Washington DC is completely missing from the list. Ottawa
city is bit of a boring town.

~~~
paulgb
Ottawa has generally had a lot of tech and software (Corel, for example), so I
do think it is surprising they aren't on the list. Shopify, for example, is
based in Ottawa.

------
rantfoil
I've said this before and I will say it again -- any list of Canadian
entrepreneurs without backtype.com on it is a sorely incomplete list. They're
building real core tech that is powering dozens of other sites.

~~~
kitsguy
Agreed - looks like this list only includes Web 2.0 companies that are located
in Canada. While Backtype was founded by Canadians, I believe they have moved
to Silicon Valley??

------
matthewking
Shopify.com should probably be on there..

------
tyohn
Gas Buddy is missing too.

